
WebKit devs on Blink fork: 'Two can play that game' - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/04/webkit_to_purge_chrome_code/
======
Millennium
Is it just me, or is this whole mess starting to sound like a childish slap-
fight, probably over one or two specific features?

~~~
cheald
Only because of how the media is treating it. The split makes fine sense from
a business and technical perspective. I'm not sure why people are assuming
that it's because of some internal spat - there's zero evidence from inside
the Webkit project that this is the case. It's just professionals doing their
job.

